# LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR OTHER PET''S



## kathyth

I have a feeling many if us have pets, other than tortoises and turtles.
Lets see them.......
Here are my four dogs.
Lucy, River, Holly and Heidi. All rescued except the poodle.


----------



## Linz2491

Here are some of them minus a doxie mix, a ferret and a pile of cats


Well shoot the pics didn't come up, I will figure that out shortlu


----------



## danosaurous

this is my dog Tubby  he is a long haired doxen, mixed with a cairn terrier. He's 2!


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy

:heart:

please and thank you


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort

this is Cato my argentine tegu


this is Thresh my leopard gecko


this is Molly my minirex rabbit


and my puppy Annabelle


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Our 17 pound ( around 18 months old ) -





at 2 months [ mid July '08 ] -





And today - "I am not going to smile for you.. I don't feel like it..." -






One of four now...


----------



## kathyth

These are some darn cute animals!
I love it!


----------



## bigred

Here is our little knucklehead dog named HAM, as you can see he earned his name


----------



## N2TORTS

oh gosh â€¦..animals galore â€¦here are just a few on the listâ€¦.. 









Bull Frogs raised from tad-poles



Tree Frogs










â€œBEANâ€



â€œBUBBAâ€



Scariest Critter in the Whole Place â€¦




JD~


----------



## wellington

Hahahaha. Not scary at all Jeff. I know your just a tall teddy bear


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Here are a few of my babies, don't have pics of all my critters...

Bruce  



Nimitz "The Coon" DSH 



Raymond the panther chameleon



Patricia Gertkins 



Billy Bob Thorton 



And this scumbag


----------



## N2TORTS

DevilsLettuce said:


> Here are a few of my babies, don't have pics of all my critters...
> 
> 
> 
> " I do " ..... <heh>
> 
> 
> well maybe not all......................


----------



## DevilsLettuce

N2TORTS said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my babies, don't have pics of all my critters...
> 
> 
> 
> " I do " ..... <heh>
> 
> 
> well maybe not all......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## N2TORTS

Dam Nice pets I might add!


----------



## AnnV

Too many, but here are some of them in group shots.


----------



## N2TORTS

WOWOW ANN....AWESOME FAMILY!


----------



## mike taylor

Here are some of mine.


----------



## N2TORTS

mike taylor said:


> Here are some of mine.



Nice Mike ..... lot's of good looking canines and a ball....your son looks just like you  Speaking of your snake I can't believe all those crazy color morphs out there within that species .. it's awesome! I was just at a show and saw prob 30 diff Morphs


----------



## pugsandkids

Lets see..


Oh man, just emptied the camera on my phone. So I have that one of Lucy and my oldest boy, and this one of the yet to be named puppy.










Ha, figured it out!
3, soon to be 4 dogs. One cat, one 'too, and koi


----------



## N2TORTS

Nice Family ......! 

GOOOOO TOO's..........


Do vegetablesâ€™ count as pets?


----------



## morloch

Wow ,,, incredible!!!!![SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## wellington

If ya put a face on it and name it, it can be a pet. You know, like the pet rocks


----------



## LaLa (karla)

These are my babies 
My cat "Gizmo"
veiled chameleon "Rango"
Pitbull "Po"
my chiweenie "Paco"



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR OTHER PET''S*



N2TORTS said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mike ..... lot's of good looking canines and a ball....your son looks just like you  Speaking of your snake I can't believe all those crazy color morphs out there within that species .. it's awesome! I was just at a show and saw prob 30 diff Morphs
Click to expand...


There are two ball pythons in that picture. Yes there are all kinds out there . I like the normal ones myself . My favorite snake I got is the red tail . He will get way bigger but not so big to be a problem down the road . I've had the bigger snakes but it did not work out so I'm sticking to the smaller ones . Snakes are my first love( don't tell my wife) .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## terryo

Wilbur....he's really my son's, but I love him!






Bella





Misha





Maggie May





Penelope....any day now....anyone want a tiny mini pig?
I will have to post some pictures when they're born.





Wilbur is the proud Father....this pic. crack's me up.


----------



## wellington

LOVE THE PIGS. I used to have a pot belly. Pigs are great animals. Mine lived in the house with all my dogs. She was potty trained to go in a litter box. She missed sometimes though If I had the room, I would have another. Please post pics of the piglets when they arrive


----------



## N2TORTS

SUEEEEEEEEEE - EEEE' .... I wanna lil' piglit' sooo bad ..nice " oinkers Terry" v^v^duckingv^v^.... and nice to see your face ... or shall I say typing!


----------



## pugsandkids

Oh my, I would love a pig. My house is pretty full though. So cool seeing those "other" pets.


----------



## mike taylor

Here is my sons first pig .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## terryo

Thanks Jeff! 
The pot Bellies are a little bigger than these. That little male is so tiny. I am in love with him. He will stand next to you wihile you cook waiting for a hand out. If my life was a little less hectic, I would def take a baby home with me. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## N2TORTS

isnt there a tea cup pig ? ... ultra tiny ....


----------



## morloch

These are my black clown fish.


My best friend jake.


Our betta, buck fitty.

and our other betta, black cap. With morloch around, I need to keep life simple!! Everybody else is easy!![SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][GLOWING STAR][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## mikeh

Summer pet Praying Mantis. Kept on the patio on honer system all summer. 1" in length in the late spring, currently at 5.75" Beat that Sulcatas or Aldabras. Lol



By now its so used to us and very domesticated.



We feed it couple bugs a day, it takes them right out of hand.



Another summer pet, dog day cicada. This was a female. Her life cycle came to and end at the end of august.





sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## morloch

That's pretty cool! I love the mantis!


----------



## reatrocity

Already posted some of Leia, but I'll post a picture of her again since she's just that adorable. I'll add one of me too, so you guys have a face to my posts. 


I love the mantis! So amazing how tame it became! Haha.  Also love the pigs, can't wait to see baby pig pictures!


----------



## DevilsLettuce

N2TORTS said:


> Nice Family ......!
> 
> GOOOOO TOO's..........
> 
> 
> Do vegetablesâ€™ count as pets?


----------



## AnnV

Love the pet mantis!
I have a pet spider, but no touching, thank you.

Ann from CT


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Pet rock

Dumpy tree frog

Wookie

Izzy

Weasley

Three fire belly toads

Two AZ toads

Conure named Turtle

Emma bird

Jasper

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Soccerplr1

This is our albino bullfrog tadpole Willie when he had 3 legs. He is now a fully grown frog. It was a blast to watch him transition!


----------



## rayneygirl

terryo said:


> Wilbur....he's really my son's, but I love him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope....any day now....anyone want a tiny mini pig?
> I will have to post some pictures when they're born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbur is the proud Father....this pic. crack's me up.



please please please post pictures of those baby pigs when they are born!! how beautiful!


----------



## kathyth

I love all of your dogs, cats, pigs, vegetables, bugs . These are very cool pictures!
Jeff..... Why did you take your picture off? It was good! 
I think anything can be a pet.


----------



## bigjohn

My new pup beast


----------



## TomAlicia

bigjohn said:


> My new pup beast



Omg that is the cutest baby I've ever seen!!!!!!


2 Sulcatas
1 African gray
2 yellow Napes
1 snowshoe cat
1 chihuahua


----------



## bigjohn

Thank you !!!i love too him he's is a cool looking little guy


----------



## TomAlicia

Here's my pet family!!!!




2 Sulcatas
1 African gray
2 yellow Napes
1 snowshoe cat
1 chihuahua


----------



## ElisTortoise

My gorgeous Poppy! She's an unknown crossbreed though we think she's whippet/patterdale... we got her 6 years back and now Poppy's 12!


From Ella


----------



## terryo

mike taylor said:


> Here is my sons first pig .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



OMG!!! LOL My son has pygmy goats, and they are about as big as a mid size dog.....you can see them in the pic. So the pigs are really little, especially the male. My Aunt used to raise sow's (sp ?) They are really big pigs. Is that a sow? 
Jeff....I have seen some VERY tiny pigs. They run about 3,000 or 4,000. Look on you tube.


I LOVE this thread. I love seeing all the different dogs.


----------



## LolaMyLove

my babies... 

Mr. Stripey (aka Mr. Crotchety)



Lucy (the kitten)



my Stella Bella


----------



## TigsMom

This is one of my favorite Hummingbirds. I named her "Ma' Bell" and her babies "Ding & Dong". I think you'll see why...













We couldn't believe that she chose a Wind Chime for a nest. All went well, they hatched and did just fabulous. A little dingy perhaps, but awesome!


----------



## wellington

Bengal cat Bennie, Bull Terrier Isabel, Quaker parrot Joey, Uromastxy lizard Mr. T Chameleon Houdini, Red Eyed Tree frogs Homer and Marge, one of two marine crabs. Marine fish and One hermit land crab not pictured
May not be listed in order.

IMG]http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## klinej50

My little family  



my chow chow German Shepard mix




My Bichon and two cats 




Don't worry the cat actually likes her!


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Wow. What a neat thing for you to get to watch...and you're right, a strange place for a nest. 

So beautiful. <3





TigsMom said:


> This is one of my favorite Hummingbirds. I named her "Ma' Bell" and her babies "Ding & Dong". I think you'll see why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We couldn't believe that she chose a Wind Chime for a nest. All went well, they hatched and did just fabulous. A little dingy perhaps, but awesome!


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR OTHER PET''S*



terryo said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my sons first pig .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! LOL My son has pygmy goats, and they are about as big as a mid size dog.....you can see them in the pic. So the pigs are really little, especially the male. My Aunt used to raise sow's (sp ?) They are really big pigs. Is that a sow?
> Jeff....I have seen some VERY tiny pigs. They run about 3,000 or 4,000. Look on you tube.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this thread. I love seeing all the different dogs.
Click to expand...




It was 4h pig blue butt cross.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## AnnV

Humming bird = phenomenal !!!!

Ann from CT


----------



## kathyth

I can't get over these pictures. Gorgeous animals.
Don't be shy! If you have a pet ant, we want to see it!


----------



## morloch

Wellington,, I love the pics. Especially with the reef hermit . A few inches down from the hermit,,, do I see tube anemones ,,,, or is that aptasia?! Lol


----------



## N2TORTS

morloch said:


> Wellington,, I love the pics. Especially with the reef hermit . A few inches down from the hermit,,, do I see tube anemones ,,,, or is that aptasia?! Lol



I like all them pics too! â€¦. And wait ..there is actually a Human Being (well Â½) in that picture â€¦ya mean there really is a Barb ?


----------



## HelenP

Here are a few pics of my crowd 
I have Minnie a rescue, Chi, got her at 3 weeks
Pnut and Sassy, Sassy being the other Chi, both rescues
and Elmo, the cat. resident nutter


----------



## TommyZ

My pit Apollo, the girls Lori and Mia, and the grey one is my Marty he passed this past April.


----------



## nate.mann

Roscoe, my American Bluenose Pitbull and American Bulldog mix. hes about 3 moths old in that picture. 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
1.0.0 Blue Nose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## Irish

EchoTheLeoTort said:


> this is Cato my argentine tegu
> 
> this is Thresh my leopard gecko
> /quote]
> 
> The coloration on Thresh is awesome. Quite the assortment.


----------



## luvpetz27

My petz! 
Ok....my rescued Calicos...Lilly and Calli
Rescued Golden Ret... Baxter
Rescued Beagle....Buddy
20 yr old Persian...Chelsea
Caique Parrot.....Bella
Ginny Pigs.....Emily and Jasper
Hedgehog.....Leo
Teddy bear hampster.... Theo
PP hermit crabs....Shelly and Hermi
Tree Frogs....Little Jupiter and Pluto
I put some extra pics on here I thot were cute!


----------



## farber2028

The rarely seen adolescent male h.s. sapiens, a little over four years old. 






Sent from my XT881 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Merlin M

My 12 year old Jack Russell Terrier Buzz:





How she spends her day:





Pretending she is a real dog!





When she was 1


----------



## Thalatte

Ok this may take a bit to find all the photos.
From left to right 11ur old lab mix luke, boxer Pitt daisy of unknown age, and my favorite Emmaline 2yrs old.


Here daisy is in her favorite spot: the kitchen doorway.


Tiggy Smalls eating the escaped crickets in the turtle tank (no turtles where in the tank at the time)



I have a chihuahua too but no photos of him on my phone.
A few random fish.


Grundy just waking up. This is his favorite way to sleep.


Zsaasz begging for food


Harley in Lego city


Half of my Firebelly toads


Some weird bird that was living in the sulcata burrow for awhile while it healed. It now lives on the tool box out back.


Twit the baby nighthawk


And last Tai the 3.5 legged CWD





Bonus pics:


----------



## morloch

A new addition to my tank,,,


Meet trench!! He's got a face only a mother or I could love!!


----------



## pugsandkids

Wow, what is Trench?!


----------



## LisaTurtle

Leroy


Ike the Fatboy

AKA Laser cat


And my sweet girl Lola


----------



## morloch

He's an angler fish, he has a little lure ,he waves in front to attract his prey,


----------



## ballergrapher

my pet sammy and raphie


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Wookie

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Sh3wulf

this is Bokeh, my four paw boy


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Well, the only other domestic pets we have are dogs....but my children keep / play with all kinds of critter that they find. 

I'll try not to over do it here (but I might)....

My dog, Nacho, playing with a wild monkey in our back yard:




My chihuahua taking a nap in the hammock: 




A litter of puppies that we fostered (someone dumped them at a gas station): 




A special needs puppy (no use of her hind end...totally incontinent, and couldn't walk) we fostered until she got sent to the States to receive better medical care than she could get here. She now has a wheelchair, and is going to be adopted by her foster family: 




Hermit crabs...these are all wild, but my kids play with them: 




this one was HUGE...




Newest member of the family....my son's giant snail: 




A baby iguana that was rescued from our friends pool (he was stuck, and couldn't get out)....don't worry, he's not being hurt, my son is applying very light pressure on his front legs. He was only kept for the morning...just long enough for him to warm up and recover from the stress: 




Firefly, our little chick: 




One of the weirdest lizards we've seen here...his tail was permanently a goofy shape: 




There are all sorts of lizards and frogs that my kids call their "friends"...I have many more pictures, and they all have names (I can't tell them apart). I don't like seeing things caged, so we just play with whoever comes around. 

- AK


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

*Re: RE: LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR OTHER PET''S*



sunshine_hugs said:


> Well, the only other domestic pets we have are dogs....but my children keep / play with all kinds of critter that they find.
> 
> I'll try not to over do it here (but I might)....
> 
> My dog, Nacho, playing with a wild monkey in our back yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chihuahua taking a nap in the hammock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A litter of puppies that we fostered (someone dumped them at a gas station):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special needs puppy (no use of her hind end...totally incontinent, and couldn't walk) we fostered until she got sent to the States to receive better medical care than she could get here. She now has a wheelchair, and is going to be adopted by her foster family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermit crabs...these are all wild, but my kids play with them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was HUGE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest member of the family....my son's giant snail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby iguana that was rescued from our friends pool (he was stuck, and couldn't get out)....don't worry, he's not being hurt, my son is applying very light pressure on his front legs. He was only kept for the morning...just long enough for him to warm up and recover from the stress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly, our little chick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the weirdest lizards we've seen here...his tail was permanently a goofy shape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are all sorts of lizards and frogs that my kids call their "friends"...I have many more pictures, and they all have names (I can't tell them apart). I don't like seeing things caged, so we just play with whoever comes around.
> 
> - AK



Oh my god. That snail... where can I get one?!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## sunshine_hugs

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Oh my god. That snail... where can I get one?!
> 
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~




Hahaha....I know....it's insane!! My son has 2 of them, and our gardener wants to bring him 2 more. He finds them on his land all the time (he lives up in the mountains here). We grow 'em big in the Caribbean! 
The kids have always kept snails, but these guys are massive and they kind of freak me out a little.  

- AK


----------



## Cymmie

I only have a few pics of a few of my animals uploaded so here we go

110 gallon hermit crab tank:

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k180/HawkfrostA/IMG_0128_zpsb9805ded.jpg 

My Panther Chameleon:

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k180/HawkfrostA/IMG_0094_zpsb2f8ed07.jpg 

Though he's much bigger now XD

My Giant Day Gecko:

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k180/HawkfrostA/IMG_0120_zps0ebd37eb.jpg

My Scarabs:

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k180/HawkfrostA/photo_zps1bbe5393.jpg 

That's all I have uploaded but I also have a Chihuahua/rat terrier mix; a rat; a yellow nape amazon parrot, two bettas, two cats, several kinds of roaches too


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This little Black Rat Snake has become a regular guest in the garage, I leave it a mouse in a tank without a top when I see it. All I saw today was this. Not really a pet but I do feed it sometimes.


----------



## shellbabymom

JÃ¤ger (black dachshund), Greta (brown dachshund), and Snoopy (beagle mix).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## guille24

candy the hedgehog , Emma and jade the Russians tortoises , Eva and Huevo my red foots !


----------



## Peyton

Ivy



Willow



Fern



And my cat Calie




Calcuta+sage=[HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## mike taylor

A skunk! They are cool little animals. You got his stinker fixed hopefully. When my oldest son was 8 he and my dog was rabbit hunting in the woods by the house . The dog found a skunk my son thought it was a cat and tried to get it before the dog . They both got it ha ha . I had to give them both baths in tomato paste . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST

Soooo cute the skunk in the hedgehog

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## AnnV

Awwww, I used to have pet skunks. Thirty plus years ago. They were a hoot. I will try to find some old pictures. I kept a few of them interacting with my other pets.

Ann from CT


----------



## guille24

I want a skunk !!  where can people get them ??


----------



## terryo

I wish I knew how to put a video on here. The pigs were born. 6 babies....the size of your fist. One was born dead, and one is too tiny to eat and they are bottle feeding it. He sent me a video just now.


----------



## ILoveTortoises2

N2TORTS said:


> isnt there a tea cup pig ? ... ultra tiny ....



That's the kind of pig I want to get. A Tea Cup Pig 




bigjohn said:


> My new pup beast



OMG your puppy is soooooooo cute. I WANT HIM LOL


----------



## terryo

I started a new thread with pictures of the babies, if anyone wants to see the babies. They are so tiny and cute. I am in love!


----------



## sunshine_hugs

Oh my gosh...the skunk is awesome!! I wanted one for a long time, but never got one...now my obsession is kicking in again!


----------



## sopo

Wow. Love seeing all your pets. Love that skunk. Hubby always wanted one. We used to breed exotic cats but I retired when he passed away, now I'm catless due to a friend being very allergic. I've had hedgehogs before too, they are so much fun. For now, I have 3 dogs, an Arabian horse and my leo hatchling, Savi. 

Penelope, a Shar Pei/Dachshund, was dumped on our road just a week after my husband died. The humane shelter couldn't take her in as she only weighed 4 lbs and too young for shots. She ended up staying. 



Quixote, an Itzcuintli mix (Mexican Hairless), was rescued off the Tulsa shelter's kill table literally. He caught a cold on their concrete floors with no heat in January so they were going to put him down instead of give him meds. I drove almost 4 hours and got to him just in time. 



Radar Love, Chinese Pug, is actually my daughters. When she met her then boyfriend, they didn't get along so he lives with me now as she married the guy.



Bubbi or Simon de Cyrene was a rescued Arabian. The rescue was letting horses starve and shoving them half dead into a huge pit they dug. He had bones almost through the skin when I found him. We ended up bringing 6 horses home but only have 2 now.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE

Albino frog!


----------



## kathyth

What a cute little frog!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here is my vicious Doberman being dominated by one of our cats.


----------



## kathyth

Funny Ken.
My doberman is dominated by this..... 5 lbs.


----------



## easyreiter

My DTs BFF


(My pic isn't showing!!!)


----------



## KimC90

Dwight has 9 other members to his family (2 more tarantulas I dont have a picture of). Love them all and I cant wait to add more!
Puff is my 4 month old bearded dragon
Cleo (cleopatra) is my fat tailed gecko
Hypno is my albino pacman frog
Kimi is my 13 year old chihuahua
Harriet is my flame phase rose hair tarantula
Juliet is my dwarf frog (RIP Romeo)
My Beta is still nameless
My two curly haired tarantulas are Cheech and Chong
And of course the man of the house Dwight


----------



## Linz2491

Some of my menagirie. Ranger the best boy in the world playing with Panda the ferret. Gizmo also with panda. Fred the snake. I have another snake, goats, horses and another dog and a bunch of cats.


----------



## kaz311

Ok lets see  
Bella the dog
Fishies
And russian tortoises


----------



## mtdavis254817

Left nut


Deja and lulu


Right nut


Ebt hatchlings. Mikey Ralph Donnie and leo


----------



## terryo

I LOVE this thread, seeing all the different animals we all have. The little pigs are starting to be more active and getting a little bigger. The other one, Nathan, had her babies and all six are black like her. None look like the Dad. We went to the farm this Sunday, and I was holding them all day. They are so cute. Nathan wouldn't let anyone touch her new babies.










That's my son and a friend giving a carrot to one of his horses.


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, Terry! I want one of those little spotted babies!


----------



## terryo

Just to show you how small they are, this is my friend Marcia holding one of the spotted babies this Sunday. They look so much bigger in the pictures


----------



## lisa127

I'm sorry my pics aren't good. I'm not good at taking pictures with this stupid cell phone.

Anyway, this is my leopard gecko, Bert.









My other leopard gecko, who is just a little hatchling.





My blue tongued skink lizard, Bubba.





Here is a pic of both of my dogs (the loves of my life) with my cat as well. The dogs are Cocoa and Gizmo. The cat is Jake.





Another of Cocoa and Gizmo, because I like this pic.





Three toed box turtle, Crush. (this pic is from early summer)





Three toed box turtle, Peanut.


----------



## hippohugger13

Maya and Tido


----------



## kathyth

All of these pictures are so cute! Every last one!
I just love the little piggies! They are darling!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Figured I would share. 

I have 3 kitties!

Hippo, who is 3:







Lola, who is 1.5:





And Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All (aka Stormy)...hes about 5 months. He is our newest rescue, and was hit by a car at around 9 weeks old, causing severe fractures and breaks in his left hip and right femur. He finally got off cage rest a couple weeks ago, and is making up for lost time. 









Aaaand some group shots. 









I also have a betta, Arthas the Fish King (it's a punny WoW reference, if you've played).



And until very recently, I had a 75 gallon tank with fancy goldfish. Unfortunately a bacterial infection wiped them all out.  Here's some of my babies.

Bowser



Batman



Sully





I also had Edi (a small calico fantail), Claptrap (a huge yellow veiltail), and Samus (my gender confused red and white comet).

I'm very sad I lost my goldies, but it's what gave me time and money to finally get a tort. ^.^ Littlefoot will be arriving via UPS tomorrow to join the zoo.


----------



## terryo

I love the fancy goldfish, and always wanted a big tank with goldfish. Some of them are so beautiful and they are so under-rated. I always try and save a few pretty ones from the feeder goldfish tank in the pet store, and put them in my pond.


----------



## animalfreak

*Share pictures of your pets!!*

I have lots of birds in my house but this is MY bird, kora. It means companion in Australian which is where cockatiels are from 


This is Lexy, our 8 year old golden. 


(She just had a bath so she looks kinda chubs  )


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: Share pictures of your pets!!*

Have you seen this thread?

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79881.html


----------



## KimC90

*Re: Share pictures of your pets!!*


Dwight my Leo

Puff my bearded dragon 

Cleo my fat tailed gecko

Hypno my pacman frog

Kimi my long haired chihuahua

Gidget my crested gecko

Rio my other crested gecko

My beta (no name) and Juliet my dwarf frog

Harriet my flame phase g. Rosa
I also have 2 other curly haired tarantula slings


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## sissyofone

My Chewy..<3


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

StarSapphire22 said:


> Is that a pearl scale? I've seen two in my life. 1 I had in the early '90's and yours. Mine had the very small tail fin in keeping with the pampered,delicate life they are to represent.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Yes, he was! I got him from a breeder located in Hawaii. They are my favorite looks-wise, but oh-so-fragile. He got a minor scrape and just couldn't recover, and died after about 2 months in a hospital tank. The more "extreme" a goldie is bred, the more delicate they tend to be.


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> I love the fancy goldfish, and always wanted a big tank with goldfish. Some of them are so beautiful and they are so under-rated. I always try and save a few pretty ones from the feeder goldfish tank in the pet store, and put them in my pond.



 So do I, much at time to the dismay of the person who has to catch those "pretty" goldfish out of the vast numbers of feeder goldfish.


----------



## BrookeFertig

Awe everyone's pets are so adorable and unique ! Here are some other of my beautiful pets


----------



## justino4444




----------



## Barista5261

My fiancÃ©e's dog Panda [PANDA FACE]




She is the sweetest, most gentle noble beast in all the land. 




Also a big couch potato. May I add that she SNORES LIKE A HOG.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Our other babies


----------



## ShadowFox_22311

Other babies!
Sycamore, Taloa, Taqiqq the hedgies!
Keeda, Shasta, Ace the shepherds!
Dexter the kitty!
Flint the mustang!
And Tak the three toed Boxie!


----------



## Blakem

Chance, my red nose!


----------



## SunnySideUp

I have three companions currently, and by early next year I will hopefully add another wonderful animal ( a tortoise, yay!) to our already happy home. 

Sunnie is our long-haired, chocolate dapple dachshund (yes, that is the official term for his unique coloration). He is a five year old purebred, despite what many of our neighbors intially thought when they first saw him. Sunnie's entire litter was filled with dappled or other uniquely colored siblings. He is pictured posing with our dachshund Christmas decoration, who we've affectionately named Boomer. 




Our two cats are named Tobi and Butterfinger (though we just call her Butter), ages 6 and 10. Butter is infinitely times more active than our tubby tom-cat, despite her age, and her vivacity has led my brother and I to believe that she will live well into her late teens. Tobi is larger than our dog, and the most mellow boy you will ever meet.


----------



## TXTortOwner

Meet MonkeyPox the prairie dog, Elaroo the bearded dragon and Clutz the hedgehog.


----------



## bouaboua

Some of my birds.


----------



## milkandsam

My two crested geckos, Yoshi and Ducky



My precious puppy Angel



Almost all of the pets I grew up with.. from left to right.. Milky Way, Angel, Susie and Sammy. Two more feral cats are missing... Needless to say they didn't want to celebrate Halloween 



And finally, the newest addition... Thor!


----------



## cliffordtherf

i have got lots of other pets!






i have 2 dogs 4 rabbits 2 parakeets 2 mice a frog a guinea pig a hedghog a beared dragon and my tort


----------



## Cutva

Tuna the English bulldog

Bingo the mix(from a shelter)

Stanley the kitten( also from a shelter)


----------



## Vishnu2

These are my babies. I am missing a picture of my black and white persian.  But, here you go.


----------



## mctlong

This is Rosie the cat. She's super sweet, but has a bit of a temper around strangers. I boarded her at Petsmart over Christmas and received a call from the manager saying that the Petsmart employees were afraid of her. Its hard to believe that my super sweet angel can be such a brat.  










This is Herb, the preying mantis who lives outside my window:





The squirrel who _thinks_ he's our pet and sits on our doorstep begging for food:






Everyone has such beautiful animals! Love the little Hedgehog!


----------



## Bennie

My doggie beannie!
He only has one eye due to an accident he got in a couple of years back. he is the loveliest dog.




Harry and Lenny the miniature malteses


----------



## Floof

Oh gosh. The NON-tort pets. Isn't that a whole big can of worms, in this house! Let's start with the furries...

Technically I only have 2 furries. Both of them of the canine variety. The white one is a(n evil) 8 yr old deaf Corgi mix named Ginger. She WAS my mom's dog. Then she went off the deep end earlier this year, abandoning her already very unstable dog in the process. Oh, how I love my family (not). Well, my dad and I were the only people willing and able to take her, so Hell Spawn Incarnate... I mean, Ginger... landed here.
I joke about her bloodlust... But really, she's not too bad. She was pure unadulterated evil when I was a teenager. Still has a bit of an attitude problem, but once she realized barking, lunging, and biting people and Stump wasn't going to be tolerated anymore, she chilled out and became a very happy, relaxed dog. It's like magic!





Hmm. That wasn't supposed to turn into a novel.. Anyway, this is Stump. He's my funny lookin' Brussels griffon mix. He's around 24-25 lbs at his best. He turned 7 years last month. Still loves a good hike!





Both veeery tired after a long hike in the mountains... 





I miss the old broad too much not to give her an honorable mention. This is a very OLD picture of Samantha, a 75 lb boxer. She passed away back in February, at an admirable 13 years old.





These guys aren't "mine," per say. But it sure feels like it sometimes. I work in a pet supply store. We don't sell any live animals, but we do have 4 store cats that roam the store. We also foster kittens for the local animal shelter occasionally. The two black cats are Lenny and Squiggy... Brothers and total HAMS. They're both super affectionate.








The Tabby is Shirley. She has an attitude. I love it. She can never decide if she wants to be pet or not. So she alternates between stretching and drooling or growling and swatting. She also greatly enjoys boxes. Alas, I don't have pictures of Laverne, the big ol' Tortie..





My personal favorite of the current foster kittens. This long haired fella is insanely cute and has an awesome personality. He keeps demanding to come home with me, but alas I refuse to subject him to being an outdoor cat, and training the people in this house to keep the back door shut is impossible! Among other issues. But OMG I want him SO badly. <3
At 8 weeks old... (So little!)




And now, at 4 months--can't tell from the pic, but he's probably 5 lbs? Almost as big as his mother!!





LOOKIT THE SHNOZZ. Another of the foster kittens, also male. He's also pretty great. My coworker is head-over-heels for both boys, but has admitted that, given the choice, she'd take Mr. Shnozz home in an instant.





Older pic, of Mom and the female kitten (solid gray) snuggling. D'aww. These two are also super sweet.





Not a good pic, but here's mom's favorite sleeping spot... They're all total shoulder cats. Momma cat in particular was infamous for using the nearest hunched shoulder/back as a bed when the kittens were nursing. After being stuck in a cage with 5 parasitic bundles of joy, I guess anywhere looked cozy! These days she's allowed to roam the store, and has taken to stalking laps instead of shoulders.






Just quick pics of the lizards, since I just looked at the clock. Oops, just pulled off an all nighter. Good thing I don't work tomorrow...

The Schneider's skinks, starting with the (unsexed) one I've had for a year and a half.





The proven female. Can't wait to try breeding these guys, once I can find a male. (Fingers crossed the other one is male..)





Golden Skinks! Sub-adult female is up first. I bought her back in August. She came with a group of rescues--her highly inappropriate former cagemates. She was kind of a rescue, too, except for the fact that I purposely went and forked over money for her with the intention of making her part of my personal collection. Different situation than the Fence and Alligator lizards who just needed OUT.





Adult male.





Adult female. Found the pair at an expo last month, yippee! She gave birth a week or so ago. Unfortunately none of them made it... All the stress of moving while heavily pregnant, I suspect. Ah well, Mom's healthy, that's what's important.





The healthiest baby. He was showing some promise, until he absolutely refused to eat. He passed at a little under a week old--unsure if it was the refusal to feed, or whatever failure to thrive/development issue took the other 5. They all weighed less than 1 gram at birth. TINY!





One of the aforementioned Alligator lizards. The Fence lizard has already been successfully rehabbed and rehomed. These guys have presented a bigger challenge. They are improving.. Just at a much slower pace.






(Neglected to post pics of any of the Fire skinks.. Actually posted pics of most of them in the Lizards subforum earlier this evening... Err, morning, as the case may be!)


----------



## sunshyne621

This thread makes me feels so less crazy!!! When I have people over they always think I have a zoo. And when I am with people I know and I meet someone new, the person who knows me always wants me to recite my zoo. Like a circus sideshow. Haha!
So here are some of my others:
I have not posted my boxies, this is Potscrubber.
My three spaniels, Katie, Daisy and Sammy. The brownies are our rescue children.
My three hens, Wiggles, Leanne and Zoe
My red foot, Strawberry
One of our three aquariums, fully planted. We have mostly rainbows and cichlids.
One of 10 total salamanders. I have two huge 12 year old adults then 8 babies
And my 14 and a half year old Yorkie, the only thing that I have had longer than my husband.
Not featured is my chinchilla, no pictures of her on my iPad


----------



## Floof

Now that I'm... _slightly_ more rested, how about some of the snakes. 

Wyvern, the Taiwanese Beauty rat snake.





The Cave Dwelling rat snake (aka Ridley's Beauty snake). He may not look like it, but this is a 7 foot long snake.





Juvenile Everglade's rat snake





Trans Pecos Rat snake (aka Suboc)





Toby, the San Diego Gopher snake





The most recent addition to the family, an Albino Checkered Garter snake. She was an impulse buy at Petsmart's black friday sale. I'm in love.





Hatchling normal Corn snake. Love having a red snake in the house again!





DeeDee, subadult Ultramel Anery Motley Corn snake. (Fancy words for no red pigment, reduced black pigment, and a genetically abnormal pattern.)





Atlas, my funny looking Colombian cross BCI boy. (Most recognizable pet trade name for would be "Colombian red tail boa.") Please excuse the poop, evidently he enjoys soiling his sleeping quarters...





That's all for the moment. Evidentally, I don't have any good recent pictures of Volvagia (rosy boa), Mallie (corn snake), or Amun Ra (woma python).


----------



## seanwilson1

Sweetie


----------



## CecilsMom

All of our pets besides our Red Foot Cecil are girls!

Abbie-A collie/Australian Shepherd mix
Lady- A mix of mixes
Pheobe- Long hair Queen of the roost!
Dutch and Dillon-Ball Pythons


----------



## sissyofone

My bestest buddy Big Jake and his bestest buddy Sushi. <3 They snuggle everynight. And are together or very nearby the rest of the day.


----------



## Mr. Nubs

My three tarantulas


----------



## Floof

Omg, Nubs, those Ts are gorgeous!!! The second one.. Is it an Avic?


----------



## sibi

I've been watching the 138th Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show, and I just had to put my winner in LOL





His name is Tucker, and he's a Bolognese. This breed is rare in the U.S. (last I checked there were only about 1,000 in the U.S.). He's a trip!


----------



## kathyth

Tucker is a winner! All of these great animals, reptiles, insects are! ðŸ˜Š
It is so nice to see so many creatures that are loved!


----------



## cemmons12

Sissy my rescued Greyhound.


Dakota.


----------



## Barista5261

I love greyhounds! My parents have a rescued one from a local dog track here 









She is 93 pounds and is trying to sit in my sister's chiweenie bed [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


I think it is funny that they can run as fast as my car, yet are the biggest couch potatoes EVER.


----------



## Zxsong

My adopted children! 

Meet belle the bossy chihuahua princess! She's the oldest out of all the dogs. Then we have Bentley the black mamba. He's a 1 year old pomchi. The next dog is Envy the pit terrier who eats us out of house and home. We have a pure breed pitbull named Indica, who is the most energetic. The newest member is Mighty the mutt. He was rescued off the street I think he's about 3 months now. The other turtles I have are red eared sliders. I have about two Dalmatian Molly fish. Then we have two fire belly newts in a separate tank.


----------



## Mr. Nubs

@floof yes it's Avicularia Versicolor. Only about 2 years old now


----------



## TomAlicia

Our Merle Great Dane...4months old!


----------



## seanwilson1

Awwwweeee I want pittbulls :-( their illegal where im from


----------



## littleginsu

I think I have already posted some of my pet photos somewhere else, but they are so adorable!

*Pumpkin - 16 Years (a.k.a Punkers)*



*Furbee - 16 Years (a.k.a. Furburs.)* He is my mom's cat but he and Blu cannot be separated, as seen in the photo below!



*Blu - 10 Years (a.k.a. Baby Boy)*



*Pixel - 9/10 Years*



*Moxie - 6 Years (a.k.a. Moxers)*



*Vixen - 4 Years*



*Gillybean - 1 Year (a.k.a. GillyBilly)*



*Butterscotch - 1 Year (a.k.a. Butters)*


----------



## creygout

Those are some pictures of my gorgeous animals apart from the tortoises!!


----------



## BowDownBowser

These are my boys Bence(Black) and Ollie(Brown)


----------



## jjnks kids

This is my Max


----------



## katrvt

Jager: rott/boxer mix, 7.5 years. Livi : 3 years papillon mix. 150 gallon fish tank: 5 months established.


----------



## JayTay

In addition to my Russian tortoise, I have two cats. They're siblings, about two years old. Lefse is a kind of quirky female and Waffles is a sweet (but not so sharp) male. I adopted them from the veterinary hospital where I used to work. I'm pretty sure they like living with us.


----------



## richosullivan

Here is my Panther Chameleon Carlos.







https://www.dropbox.com/s/fes9n175xzn6r0t/carlos.jpg


----------



## HerpMS

These are my two Pom furballs, Zoe (black) and Charlie (tan). 




And I have two cats, Cody and Benji who is my 3 legged wonder man


----------



## HJ1983

katrvt said:


> Jager: rott/boxer mix, 7.5 years. Livi : 3 years papillon mix. 150 gallon fish tank: 5 months established.



I love the TARDIS in the fish tank. Almost named my Russian Tardis.


Here are my babies.



Shafan the holland lop. 5yrs old. 




Fufu the Lop/Netherland dwarf mutt. 2 yrs old. 


. All three during breakfast time.


----------



## katrvt

Thanks! I love my tardis too! 

Your rabbits are cute too! I love working on rabbits at Work, wish I wasn't allergic to them. I would have one if I wasn't.


----------



## Barista5261

HJ1983 said:


> katrvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jager: rott/boxer mix, 7.5 years. Livi : 3 years papillon mix. 150 gallon fish tank: 5 months established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the TARDIS in the fish tank. Almost named my Russian Tardis.
> 
> 
> Here are my babies.
> 
> Shafan the holland lop. 5yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> Fufu the Lop/Netherland dwarf mutt. 2 yrs old.
> 
> . All three during breakfast time.
Click to expand...


OMG I love Fufu... "little bunny Fufu hopping through the Forrest...." 

Sorry I had to [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY] 

I love your bunnies! I wish I wasn't allergic to everything with fur [DISAPPOINTED FACE] I would have a giant Flemish if I wasn't.


----------



## HJ1983

Barista5261 said:


> HJ1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katrvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jager: rott/boxer mix, 7.5 years. Livi : 3 years papillon mix. 150 gallon fish tank: 5 months established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the TARDIS in the fish tank. Almost named my Russian Tardis.
> 
> 
> Here are my babies.
> 
> Shafan the holland lop. 5yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> Fufu the Lop/Netherland dwarf mutt. 2 yrs old.
> 
> . All three during breakfast time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG I love Fufu... "little bunny Fufu hopping through the Forrest...."
> 
> Sorry I had to [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> I love your bunnies! I wish I wasn't allergic to everything with fur [DISAPPOINTED FACE] I would have a giant Flemish if I wasn't.
Click to expand...


My daughter named her. And YES she is a trouble maker! I want a Flemish Giant too. Except our apartment is too small. 

Fufu has destroyed our baseboards and furniture with her chewing. And she thinks she's a cat and jumps on everything. I was expecting a Tortoise and Hare joke.


----------



## mollydee

Lola 



She is an indoor outdoor cat/princess so unfortunately I had to leave her at my mamas (the only home she's ever known) when I moved into my house out of fear of her running away or not being able to go outside (which wouldn't be fair to her) . she is such a snuggle bug . Luckily I'm only a few minutes away so I visit her often .




HJ1983 said:


> katrvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jager: rott/boxer mix, 7.5 years. Livi : 3 years papillon mix. 150 gallon fish tank: 5 months established.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the TARDIS in the fish tank. Almost named my Russian Tardis.
> 
> 
> Here are my babies.
> 
> Shafan the holland lop. 5yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> Fufu the Lop/Netherland dwarf mutt. 2 yrs old.
> 
> . All three during breakfast time.
Click to expand...


Love your bunnies ! I always thought it would be cool to have a tortoise & a hare !


----------



## Kele7710

Ernie my nearly 10 year old boxer


----------



## Floof

Old boxer! LOVE!!! Kele, your pup is so adorable!


----------



## immayo

Just picked up this precious little solid tortie mink ragdoll kitten! She is already SO sweet! I also have 2 Shiba Inu dogs. My male is photo bombing this picture!


----------



## Yvonne G

That's just the cutest darned kitty!!


----------



## Team Gomberg

That really is the cutest kitty <3 ..... and I'm not even a cat person.


----------



## immayo

Thank you! I've been looking for a kitten for about a month because my bf's cat of 20yrs recently passed. She is sort of a surprise for him! I went to "just look" at her lastnight and ended up leaving with her! Haha I wasn't quite prepared (had to stop at Petco for supplies on my way back to the house) but she's transitioning nicely to her new home!


----------



## Yvonne G

I was trying hard to get out of working today, and so I took a lot of pictures. This is Lady Grey, Billy Boy, Little Brother and Misty:


----------



## erdavis

Okay you found my weak spot! I have many more animals, but Cooper my pit mix is my weakness because I got him at about 6 weeks old and he got me out of a real depression slump. He is the clumsiest dog I've ever seen and also literally a huge baby. He loves cuddling and laying in laps. And literally everything scares him, my vet tried getting him on anti-anxiety medications. I opted out because of side effects, but helping him relax is an ongoing process. He loves people but if anyone except who he lives with reaches their hand out in front of them to pet him, he will back up and bark (but will never attack). And often if brand new people look him in his eyes. We tell anyone who comes in our house to not even look at him. And then Cooper will go right up and give kisses. They can pet him as long as Cooper comes to them and they reach their hand to the side, not the front. Anyways, here's way too many many pictures. We love to go on adventures. 

Daily walk to the creek




Redneck Cooper




Jumping in for a swim after a 5k heart walk




Trying to get treats out of his ball









His chest is too big for doggie clothes so I make him some when I'm supposed to be studying 




This is after our cat scratched his eyeball. He had to get cream put in his eye for 3 weeks




His handsome bow




"True love is when your puppy gives you a big kiss when you get home, even after you've left him home all day while working."




He loves to play in his pool. Even more he loves trying to bite the water coming from the hose




He is a cuddler. This is him and my boyfriend.




Action shot




Cooper the day I got him, and our other dog Chevy




Both of them a couple of months ago


----------



## Tinkerbell

He looks just like My Jenson.


----------



## erdavis

Tinkerbell said:


> He looks just like My Jenson.



He does! Do you know what kind yours is? All I know is that the mom was a blue pitbull, always wondered what else he is. I've heard Catahoula a lot because of his coloring, boxer, black mouth cur. A lot of kids say he has to be part tiger because his stripes are more orange than brown  I truly think he's some sort of a hound because of his bark and his nose. His trainer one day started training him for scent searching and wanted so bad for me to keep training him for that


----------



## Tinkerbell

We don't know as he was abandoned and we rescued him from Battersea dog rescue last year. We do know he's long legged staffy mixed with something else, people say maybe lurcher mixed in. Hope it's not pitbull as they're illegal in the uk and the police can destroy them. Showed my hubby yours and he thought it was Jenson (haha). Some kids have called him a tiger as well. Oh yeah and we have the same surname


----------



## Floof

Erdavis, your pups are gorgeous!!!

Forgive me, I'm in the middle of a work day (dog food store), so I'm in puppy troubleshoot mode. LOL. But have you thought about natural calming supplements as an alternative to the vet's meds? I know Pet Naturals of Vermont and Naturvet both have very good, all-natural calming aids. Anxiety relief minus the chemicals and side effects.

Anyway, just a thought that occurred to me while reading your post! 

Jensen is also very adorable!!


----------



## erdavis

Tinkerbell said:


> We don't know as he was abandoned and we rescued him from Battersea dog rescue last year. We do know he's long legged staffy mixed with something else, people say maybe lurcher mixed in. Hope it's not pitbull as they're illegal in the uk and the police can destroy them. Showed my hubby yours and he thought it was Jenson (haha). Some kids have called him a tiger as well. Oh yeah and we have the same surname



Correct me if I'm wrong, because I have tried to look up the different "pitbull like breeds" and never could grasp it 100%, but from what I understood was that staforshire terriers and american pitbull terriers were the same breed just bred for different reasons? I imagine it would be pretty difficult to differentiate staffys and pitbulls and breeds that look like that, which has always been an issue with BSL that I could never understand (besides the fact that its wrong). From my understanding, "Pitbulls" are not actually a breed, but a combination of breeds that look like that (American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffy, and Staffy Bull Terrier). Are there many staffys that are allowed to reside in the UK? Of course I could be completely wrong, it's just always been interesting and confusing to me as to how staffordshire terriers could be allowed but not "pitbulls" 
Haha. Thats funny, I've seen lots of brindle dogs, but none with the same type of markings! They're both beautiful dogs if I do say so myself! 




Floof said:


> Erdavis, your pups are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Forgive me, I'm in the middle of a work day (dog food store), so I'm in puppy troubleshoot mode. LOL. But have you thought about natural calming supplements as an alternative to the vet's meds? I know Pet Naturals of Vermont and Naturvet both have very good, all-natural calming aids. Anxiety relief minus the chemicals and side effects.
> 
> Anyway, just a thought that occurred to me while reading your post!
> 
> Jensen is also very adorable!!



Thanks! I will definitely have to check those out soon! Thank you!


----------



## katrvt

Stockier than both of your boys(I think), but since it seems that bridle bully mixes are a theme right now, I thought I would add my old man, Jager. His bridle has darkened and greyed a lot in the last two years. He is 50/50 Rottweiler and Boxer.


One more


----------



## TortoiseWorld

My only cat, her name is Asia, 7 year old Bengal.


----------



## TortyTom

These are my Boxers. Mother and son. Dagan and Duchess!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## birdandtortoiselover

You have a pet skunk??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

birdandtortoiselover said:


> You have a pet skunk??



Her name is Possum! 

She is a runt, only about two pounds and is about seven years old!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Here's Maks and Roxie. Maks is 14 lbs and 5 years old while Roxie is 5 lbs and 13 years. And these are my birds. I traded a Sugar Glider for them and they are so much fun. The blue/white on is Beauty, yellow is Bossy, the couple is LaVerne and Shirley. Shirley is the male and they are a mated pair...I guess that enuf for now...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Redfoot Nerd...That is the most beautiful cat ever!!!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## TortyTom

Such beautiful birds.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*WOW, BEAUTIFUL BIRDS!*


----------



## bouaboua

But the downsized is they are noisy little thing. It is almost impossible to "sleep-in". My wife hate's.


----------



## bigred

bouaboua said:


> But the downsized is they are noisy little thing. It is almost impossible to "sleep-in". My wife hate's.


 
Beautiful birds


----------



## Maggie Cummings

bouaboua... I have 4 parakeets and even tho they are covered at night as soon as the sun comes up, around 6:30 they start singing chattering and squawking...Sometimes it's a pain in the ***. So I understand how your wife feels...
What kind of birds are they?


----------



## bigred

bigred said:


> Here is our little knucklehead dog named HAM, as you can see he earned his name


----------



## Yvonne G

bouaboua said:


> But the downsized is they are noisy little thing. It is almost impossible to "sleep-in". My wife hate's.



@bouaboua Do the peach-face pair up with the fischers?


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua Do the peach-face pair up with the fischers?



Yes, I did. . That the offspring may mutated. That is another way of birth-control, LOL. I don't sale them anyway, and I took out all the nesting boxes also. This is it.

But never on the Tortoises. Every species have there own enclosure. I know that much..........


----------



## Yvonne G

@maggie3fan - those are love birds. And man! can they bite!


----------



## bouaboua

Yvonne G said:


> @bouaboua Do the peach-face pair up with the fischers?




The reason I had them mixed in the same aviary is because I asked one of my friend to looking for some Love birds for me and I asked for fischers, but he bought me two pair of peach faces. I don't want him to take those back because those peach face are all so beautiful. Then he got us 4 fischers. I don't have room for another aviary and the set-up are hard to change to two smaller one. 

So they all live in this one 4'W, 8'L, 8'H aviary.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> bouaboua... I have 4 parakeets and even tho they are covered at night as soon as the sun comes up, around 6:30 they start singing chattering and squawking...Sometimes it's a pain in the ***. So I understand how your wife feels...
> What kind of birds are they?



Yvonne provided the answer. Those are "Love Birds". They don't live up to their name, they fight like cays and dogs to each other.


----------



## bouaboua

maggie3fan said:


> bouaboua... I have 4 parakeets and even tho they are covered at night as soon as the sun comes up, around 6:30 they start singing chattering and squawking...Sometimes it's a pain in the ***. So I understand how your wife feels...
> What kind of birds are they?




Ohhhhhh. I also have 20 parakeets. compare to the Love Birds. Parakeet are nothing.


----------



## erdavis

bouaboua said:


> Yvonne provided the answer. Those are "Love Birds". They don't live up to their name, they fight like cays and dogs to each other.


Those are beautifullll. Looks a lot like my sun conure but smaller. Not sure why but birds have never liked me. We rescued our first bird from a dumpster about 18 years ago and I remember my parents getting questioned about abuse when i was in daycare because it attacked me so bad. Years later I was probably about 10 when my sister talked me into giving her my lunch money everyday so "we" could buy "us" another bird. Well she never let me touch that bird and now it hates me too. So I just look at all the pretty birds from afar.. loll I even got attacked by a seagull at the beach once too.


----------



## erdavis

katrvt said:


> Stockier than both of your boys(I think), but since it seems that bridle bully mixes are a theme right now, I thought I would add my old man, Jager. His bridle has darkened and greyed a lot in the last two years. He is 50/50 Rottweiler and Boxer.
> 
> 
> One more




So handsome. The black dog pictured of mine is a Rottweiler mix, sweetest dog you'd ever meet but got hip dysplasia at 3 years old.


----------



## bouaboua

erdavis said:


> Those are beautifullll. Looks a lot like my sun conure but smaller. Not sure why but birds have never liked me. We rescued our first bird from a dumpster about 18 years ago and I remember my parents getting questioned about abuse when i was in daycare because it attacked me so bad. Years later I was probably about 10 when my sister talked me into giving her my lunch money everyday so "we" could buy "us" another bird. Well she never let me touch that bird and now it hates me too. So I just look at all the pretty birds from afar.. loll I even got attacked by a seagull at the beach once too.



I like the way of your sister's thinking. She still have "Part of your bird"? Tell her it is time for you to take care of "our" bird now. Love bird are little noisy thing. Even they are so pretty, my wife are thinking to give them away to exchange for a sleeping-in every morning.


----------



## lismar79

My cat China, he is lovable, loud, & a little weird.


----------



## alex_ornelas

This is Marley


----------

